# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Из домохозяек в программисты

## Алекс26

Добрый день
Изучается спрос на обучающую литературу от самых азов до начинающего программиста, способного развиваться самостоятельно

будет ли этот материал востребован, ваше мнение?

----------


## Денёк Юрич

всё как всегда сложно, и вся эта сложность упирается в человеческую лень

----------


## Алекс26

В чем сложность, простите? )))
Есть желание создать учебный материал для самых слабеньких чтоб ускорить их развитие

----------


## Денёк Юрич

ну пробуйте, в чем проблема?

----------


## Алекс26

Проблемы нет  :smileflag: 
Ищу контакта с целевой аудиторией

----------


## Fallout

Такого материала вроде бы хватает, разве не?

А есть ли спрос? Вроде бы как бы и есть так как уйма желающих стать программистами, особенно после того как узнают уровень ЗП.
Но когда встает вопрос заплатить деньги за книжку к примеру, денег становится жалко, так как кроется сомнение если купим то и читать не начнем, а если и начнем то забросим.

----------


## Алекс26

Увы, нет
Толкового материала практически нет

Всякого говна, да хватает. 
Или такой вариант часто встречается - книга очень хорошая но адекватно читать ее может только профессионал. И даже не потому что новичек не поймет, что написано. А потому что не сможет отличить по-настоящему важные вещи от второстепенных и ненужных

Книгу я пишу не для денег, если найдется хоть 1 человек кому она поможет - значит цель достигнута  :smileflag: 

Меня интересует вот что - профессионалу совсем не всегда понятно какие моменты могут вызвать трудности у новичка, потому что многое ему кажется очевидным за долгие годы практики. Мне нужна целевая аудитория, какие-то неопытные или малознающие юноши и девушки... На роль бета-тестеров

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> ...профессионалу совсем не всегда понятно какие моменты могут вызвать трудности у новичка, потому что ...


  а те не кажется что и новички бывают разные...
один все схватывает на лету... а другой в 2 + 2 уперся... и не понимает почему выходит 4, а не 5 или 8...

----------


## Animator30

Обучение программированию похоже на процесс воспитания детей: нанести невосполнимую моральную, духовную травму -- легко, научить чему-то высокому и светлому -- трудно.

Если вы начнёте рассказывать простым бытовым языком для "домохозяек", то у ваших читателей будет формироваться фундамент знаний, определения и терминология на вашем, бытовом языке. А это нехорошо, поскольку когда читатели преступят к серьёзной литературе то они сочтут потраченное время на прочтение вашей книги -- проведённым попусту. Если они, конечно, примутся читать эту литературу. А иначе профессионалы просто начнут "тыкать их носом" в серьёзную литературу. Такие прецеденты уже были: см. П. Франка "Учебный курс С++". Да, и вообще, всяких там самоучителей, чайников и пр. -- завались. А вот грамотного отечественного автора на уровне таких зубров как: Кормен, Кнут, Тоненбаум я не видел.
Вообще, комьютерную грамотность следует рассматривать в комплексе. Толку с того что человек будет учиться программировать на С если он даже "венду сам установить не может". Если конечно вы не хотите написать десятитомник типа: <<От "Комьютера для чайников" до "Искусства программирования" Кнута>>" и таким образом охватить вообще все пласты информатики. Флаг вам в руки и вечной жизни. 
Для новичка лучше хорошего совета грамотного товарища ничего нет. Поскольку подход здесь исключительно индивидуален и основан на текущем фундаменте знаний обучаемого. Можно поступить в технический ВУЗ, где есть хоть парочку грамотных преподавателей которые могут найти подход. 
Решайте сами. Но на мой взгляд лучшем решением для вас будет просто не браться за это предприятие и не терять время. Если у вас есть светлое желание кого-то научить и ваш уровень знаний позволяет это сделать -- приходите в ВУЗ, расскажите студентам.

----------


## al-yo-nka

А что делать, когда поздно в подходящий вуз поступать - когда ты его заканчиваешь, либо уже закончил, а работы нормальной нет по твоей специальности? Думаю достаточно распространенная ситуация. Жизнь заставляет изучать то, что востребовано на рынке, и абсолютному чайнику не по силам выучить язык без хорошей подходящей литературы для "нулей".
Ведь если автор пишет книгу для будущих программистов, то здесь само собой подразумевается, что читатель уже обязан владеть материалом из книги типа "компьютер для чайников". Допустим, есть же много источников, по которым можно с нуля выучить английский.При этом подразумевается, что человек уже умеет говорить, писать и запоминать, а ещё умеет перебороть свою лень  :smileflag: .А с такой литературой для тех, кто хочет выучить компьютерный язык, и в правду есть проблемы.
И грамотного товарища не всегда сыщешь, чтоб сам объяснил и научил.
В общем, в чем краткий смысл сей длинной речи? автор - дерзай :smileflag:

----------


## -=TigeR=-

> .... Жизнь заставляет изучать то, что востребовано на рынке, и ...


  изучать нужно то что нравится... работа должна приносить удовольствие...
а если ты ее ненавидишь - то толку не будет... только потерянное время...

----------


## al-yo-nka

-=TigeR=-,это прописные истины, но из другой оперы. Если человек ещё этим не занимался, как он поймет, нравится ему или нет?

----------


## Animator30

Какое у вас образование? Если математическое или техническое, и вы учились, тогда хорошо. В таком случае книги "для домохозяек и чайников" вам не нужны. Вы это сами поймёте. Сразу переходите к серьёзной литературе по алгоритмам и языкам. 
В противном случае вам следует подумать о приобретении второго ВО. Благо лень вы уже перебороли. 




> И грамотного товарища не всегда сыщешь, чтоб сам объяснил и научил.


  Вам следует осмотреться.

----------


## Алекс26

Высшее образование это хорошо. Если в ОНУ или Политехе
Академия Холода, например, почти ничего не дает

Подразумевается что книга для тех кто не имеет возможности получить нормально профильное ВО по специальности

----------


## Алекс26

> Вам следует осмотреться.


 У каждого есть друг профессиональный программист который захочет потратить время?
Их много, программистов? У них есть время? Они адекватны, не говнокодеры? Они умеют выражать свои мысли?

----------


## Денёк Юрич

программист - это профессия к которой люди приходят сами, это не экономисты или юристы и т.д.

----------


## Денёк Юрич

инициатива очень здравая, и это очень круто, но мы тут пытаемся трезво оценить полезность планируемых действий, а вы можете попробовать реализовать и нам потом рассказать, очень было бы интересно (без сарказма)

----------


## Алекс26

найти бы нуждающихся в материале и на них смотреть на результат

----------


## al-yo-nka

Нуждающиеся есть, они просто сейчас на форуме наверное не сидят )))

----------


## Greea

Мне интересно, какой язык будем изучать?

----------


## Аратор

> Мне интересно, какой язык будем изучать?


 я так думаю,вернее тут советовали сразу с С++ начинать)))) 

для того чтобы изучать программирование для начало надо понять устройство компа и "как эти все железяки работают")) 
если ты про булеву алгебру никогда не слышал/ла то советую хоть немного прочесть в нете,это основа как бы.
Ничего сложного там нет(почти).
В общем сразу начинать учить какой-либо язык глупо.
Ну а если отличаешь 0 от 1 то тогда все дороги открыты)))

----------


## Алекс26

Java

----------


## Ната_ли

О! Мне Ваша книга будет ОЧЕНЬ нужна! Ура!
Я экономист по образованию... Уже пол года пытаюсь освоить программирование копаюсь в нете , да бестолку, не знаю что нужно и важно

----------


## LDima

я тоже запишусь в бета-тестеры..... автору удачи!!!!!

----------


## Алекс26

Рад, что идея нашла отклик в массах  :smileflag: 
Книга пишется понемногу, когда будет готова первая часть, выложу

----------


## LDima

> Рад, что идея нашла отклик в массах 
> Книга пишется понемногу, когда будет готова первая часть, выложу


 Ждем, не забудь.... это ориентировочно когда будет?

----------


## Greea

> Java


 Превосходно!!!
Жду первую часть книги)

----------


## Алекс26

думаю чтото начальное будет на днях буквально

----------


## Алекс26

Собственно говоря что то такое:

http://upload.com.ua/get/902323996/Java study.doc

Можно получить представление о материале.
Приветствуется конструктивная критика.

----------


## Fallout

2 *Алекс26* 

Там  скорее всего будет не JRE, а JDK, ну и неплохо бы разницу указать.
Еще хватает много мелких неточностей(сейчас нет времени досконально все проверять, может позже)


Также улыбнуло практически отсутствие минусов профессии, но нельзя же их все писать а то народ испугается  :smileflag: 

Мне интересно услышать мнение целевых читателей.

----------


## Алекс26

ОК, согласен, JDK, поправлю, спасибо. 
Неточностей я догадываюсь, будет... сложно за всем уследить
Но тут еще момент есть - если это упростит понимание на первых порах я предпочту быть неточным намеренно. Иногда для начала хватает общего впечатления. Впрочем буду благодарен за замечания в любом случае

про минусы: пусть знают на что идут))) на самом деле миф о том что програмеры все не от мира сего долго меня отпугивал от программирования))) даже думал что все, крест надо ставить на любимом деле иначе превращусь в нечто патлатое. Как выяснилось, зря переживал. В итоге потерял несколько времени. Эта книга - отражение сугубо моего личного опыта, поэтому пишу про это

----------


## Animator30

Материал подаётся весьма цельно. Естественно, необходимо добавить вопросы в конце каждой главы чтобы останавливать читателя и давать ему отдышаться. 
Меня обрадовало то что вы излагаете материал на простом языке, но тем не менее стараетесь удерживать позицию академических понятий. Мне понравились ваши метафоры.



> Еще хватает много мелких неточностей


 Это допустимо в данном случае. Если принять во внимание все детали то изначальный смысл теряется.

Кому нибудь вы и поможете. Хотя я, если честно, не представляю как можно стать программистом не представляя о той же дискретке/примате/анализе алгоритмов. Как вы не крутите но знания приобретенные от такого чтива -- по воде писаны. Возможно, ваша книга станет толчком для поступления в ВУЗ, тогда ясно.

----------


## Алекс26

Большое спасибо за слова поддержки)))

Да, вопросы это хорошая идея
Сейчас нет разбивки на разделы и структуры... это отдельный таск, который потом сделаю. Тогда же и добавлю вопросы. Сейчас хочу базу набить до уровня написания классов и методов хотя бы...

Что вы имеете ввиду под дискреткой, анализом алгоритмов и так далее? Можете перечислить те фундаментальные знания в математике, которые вы считаете необходимыми для программиста?

На мой взгляд если человек освоит и поймет работу библиотек Java, алгоритмы поиска и сортировки... плюс чтото веселое в стиле поиска пути А*, этого будет вполне достаточно?
Ну конечно + знание двоичной математики 

Ваше мнение?

----------


## Greea

Прочитала, все понятно.
Спасибо большое, жду продолжения.

----------


## Fallout

> Неточностей я догадываюсь, будет... сложно за всем уследить
> Но тут еще момент есть - если это упростит понимание на первых порах я предпочту быть неточным намеренно. Иногда для начала хватает общего впечатления. Впрочем буду благодарен за замечания в любом случае


 Я не про упрощения, а именно про мелкие недочеты. Как например как на стр 15 рисунок там нарисовано program.exe дает инструкции виртуальной машине.




> про минусы: пусть знают на что идут))) на самом деле миф о том что програмеры все не от мира сего долго меня отпугивал от программирования))) даже думал что все, крест надо ставить на любимом деле иначе превращусь в нечто патлатое. Как выяснилось, зря переживал. В итоге потерял несколько времени. Эта книга - отражение сугубо моего личного опыта, поэтому пишу про это


 Там хватает минусов кроме как сидячей работы. Конечно про патлатость и ботанов это миф что станешь таким, тут от человека зависит, но контенгента специфического тут все таки хватает, и с ним прийдется общаться.

Как по мне то самыми большими минусами это будет в первую очередь огромное количество времени и усилий потраченное на это, и этот процесс не останавливается если хочешь быть в форма а уж более того расти далее. Следует помнить что будет потрачены годы прежде чем можно буден устроится на работу с ощутимой ЗП

Также жаль что наша страна фактически имеет как бы потолок в развитии который тяжко пробить.

----------


## Fallout

> Прочитала, все понятно.
> Спасибо большое, жду продолжения.


 Eclipse скачали? Попробовали тот пример?

----------


## Алекс26

> Я не про упрощения, а именно про мелкие недочеты. Как например как на стр 15 рисунок там нарисовано program.exe дает инструкции виртуальной машине.


 Это я специально допустил неточность... просто большинство людей привыкло что exe это исполнимый файл
Кроме того exe вполне может быть и java-программой, как например eclipse тот же, почему нет




> Там хватает минусов кроме как сидячей работы. Конечно про патлатость и ботанов это миф что станешь таким, тут от человека зависит, но контенгента специфического тут все таки хватает, и с ним прийдется общаться.
> 
> Как по мне то самыми большими минусами это будет в первую очередь огромное количество времени и усилий потраченное на это, и этот процесс не останавливается если хочешь быть в форма а уж более того расти далее. Следует помнить что будет потрачены годы прежде чем можно буден устроится на работу с ощутимой ЗП
> 
> Также жаль что наша страна фактически имеет как бы потолок в развитии который тяжко пробить.


 Ну необходимость постоянно развиваться для меня не минус а огромный плюс. Я всегда с сожалением смотрю на продавцов, охранников... У которых практически нет шанса пробиться выше. Они и через 5 лет будут делать ту же работу. А программист всегда в движении. Все время чтото новое. И рост, рост, рост...

А годы? А на какую интеллигентную профессию не нужно потратить годы? Назовите хоть одну

----------


## Fallout

> Это я специально допустил неточность... просто большинство людей привыкло что exe это исполнимый файл
> Кроме того exe вполне может быть и java-программой, как например eclipse тот же, почему нет


 Ну это ваше право как автора, мне кажется что все таки стоит выделять то что ява программа сама по себе, работает в другом окружении чем native код.
А загрузчик эклипса рассматривать именно как ява программу как то не то.





> Ну необходимость постоянно развиваться для меня не минус а огромный плюс. Я всегда с сожалением смотрю на продавцов, охранников... У которых практически нет шанса пробиться выше. Они и через 5 лет будут делать ту же работу. А программист всегда в движении. Все время чтото новое. И рост, рост, рост...
> 
> А годы? А на какую интеллигентную профессию не нужно потратить годы? Назовите хоть одну


 Оно мне так тоже кажется что скучно работать на многих работах типа того же продавца и охранника, но работать и тратить время на развитие и поддержку, вместо того чтоб тратить его на семью к примеру, тоже все таки не самое лучшее.

----------


## Людмила11

> Собственно говоря что то такое:
> 
> http://upload.com.ua/get/902323996/Java study.doc
> 
> Можно получить представление о материале.
> Приветствуется конструктивная критика.


 К сожалению на работе на некоторые  типы сайтов стоят ограничения и не открываются, и дома интернета нет. Может Вы или кто-то еще сжалится  :smileflag:  на до мной и вышлет мне на мыло. И еще к сожалению не домохозяйка  :smileflag:  , ВО  имеется, в компе разбираюсь нормально, есть попытки изучения нескольких языков, но степень изучения не переваливает за начальный уровень, то ли литература не попадается подходящая, то ли быт заедает. К своим достоинствам могу отнести критичность, надеюсь буду Вам полезна.

----------


## ericsson

> К сожалению на работе на некоторые  типы сайтов стоят ограничения и не открываются, и дома интернета нет. Может Вы или кто-то еще сжалится  на до мной и вышлет мне на мыло.


 Аналогичная ситуация.

Тема очень заинтересовала.

----------


## Faijeya

Кстати, тоже есть аналогичная мысль книжки по командной строке линукса для девушек.

В рамках того, что пригодится в работе тестировщиком/программистом - что такое линупс и зачем, как поставить его и ничего не поломать, как поломать линупс и восстановить, как не бояться командной строки, освоить базовые команды (cd, cp, mv, du, df, scp), что такое vi, зачем, и как из него выйти, ну и т.п.

Такое востребовано будет?

----------


## Людмила11

> Кстати, тоже есть аналогичная мысль книжки по командной строке линукса для девушек.
> 
> В рамках того, что пригодится в работе тестировщиком/программистом - что такое линупс и зачем, как поставить его и ничего не поломать, как поломать линупс и восстановить, как не бояться командной строки, освоить базовые команды (cd, cp, mv, du, df, scp), что такое vi, зачем, и как из него выйти, ну и т.п.
> 
> Такое востребовано будет?


 Хорошо написанная  книга по актуальной теме будет востребована всегда независимо от того для девушек она или нет. По соционике люди делятся на 4 типа. И если доминирует в человеке логическая составляющая, то он будет тяготеть к таким областям, например, как программирование. Если наоборот, то вряд ли и если занесет в эту степь то скорее обратится к знающему чем к книге. По моему сегодня это так. В будущем может быть нужно будет поголовное изучение, вот тогда и нужно будет ориентироваться на самых "маленьких".

----------


## Алекс26

Нас теперь двое  :smileflag: )) хе  :smileflag: ))

ОКей, материал востребован
Как только будет готова первая часть, выложу для всех. Сейчас просто нет смысла выкладывать

Следующая мысль - как это можно монетизировать?! 
Попробую отдать в издательство, если не возьмут или предложат менее 2 куе, выложу в свободный доступ, наверное

----------


## kvikt

Действительно- просто и доступно. Спасибо. Надеемся на продолжение.

----------


## bizpilot

Дорогие и замечательные девушки. Имейте ввиду, что этот путь крайне тернист для социально ориентированных людей, но крайне привлекателен для социопатов. Подумайте дважды или даже трижды стоит ли эта игра свечь?! 
В технологиях нет ничего особенного, требуеться просто усидчивость и желание. Наличие скиллов в математики и точных науках важнее, чем знание синтаксиса любого языка. Цениться умение строить логически совершенные абстракции, решать алгоритмические задачи. Если вас в первую очередь интересуют деньги, которые относительно неплохие в области Enterprise технологий, то это не лучший выбор. Хорошие деньги можно заработать либо сидя на "интересных" проэктах 10-летней давности на унылой и морально устаревшей Джаве, продавая своё драгоценное время (аутсорс), либо делая что-то особенноё, почти уникальное и востребованное(шанс 1 из миллиона или даже больше). Это не попытка отговорить вас или намёк, что вы неспособны на это, отнюдь. Мне просто не хочеться, чтоб девушки ставали рабами ещё и компьютеров, это крайне опасно для нас мужчин.

----------


## Animator30

> Дорогие и замечательные девушки. Имейте ввиду, что этот путь крайне тернист для социально ориентированных людей, но крайне привлекателен для социопатов. Подумайте дважды или даже трижды стоит ли эта игра свечь?! 
> В технологиях нет ничего особенного, требуеться просто усидчивость и желание. Наличие скиллов в математики и точных науках важнее, чем знание синтаксиса любого языка. Цениться умение строить логически совершенные абстракции, решать алгоритмические задачи. Если вас в первую очередь интересуют деньги, которые относительно неплохие в области Enterprise технологий, то это не лучший выбор. Хорошие деньги можно заработать либо сидя на "интересных" проэктах 10-летней давности на унылой и морально устаревшей Джаве, продавая своё драгоценное время (аутсорс), либо делая что-то особенноё, почти уникальное и востребованное(шанс 1 из миллиона или даже больше). Это не попытка отговорить вас или намёк, что вы неспособны на это, отнюдь. Мне просто не хочеться, чтоб девушки ставали рабами ещё и компьютеров, это крайне опасно для нас мужчин.


 +1

----------


## kresteleff

> Наличие скиллов в математики и точных науках важнее, чем знание синтаксиса любого языка.


 Не факт.

----------


## al-yo-nka

> Мне просто не хочеться, чтоб девушки ставали рабами ещё и компьютеров, это крайне опасно для нас мужчин.


       Не знала, что программисты - рабы ))) компьютеров ))) по друзьям-программистам я  б такого не сказала )))  а вообще, если у девушки ещё нет семьи, либо семья(то бишь дети) уже не требуют круглосуточного надзора - почему бы ей не работать за ПК? Или максимум, что она может без получения второго спец. ВО - продавать косметику? работать продавцом в макдональдсе? хорошо же вы нас любите, мужчины  :smileflag:

----------


## Klevas

Странная затея у автора. Насколько я знаю программистами становятся совсем уж немногие. Это, действительно и некоторый аспект социопатии, это склад характера, это сугубо аналитический склад ума. У меня есть пару приятелей таких. Я честно говоря ни разу не видел женщину-программиста. Это сугубо мужское поприще. 

К тому же, чтобы появились первые деньги от ремесла, нужно минимум сначала год/два учиться, причем лучше самому и желательно не менее 8 часов в день. Я сам не программист, но часто бываю в их компании и прекрасно понимаю суть дела. 

Лучше пусть ответят реальные пргораммисты сколько времени необходимо учиться, чтобы не быть даже программером, а просто заработать первые деньги.

Тем более, программеры то разные бывают.

----------


## Аратор

> Странная затея у автора. Насколько я знаю программистами становятся совсем уж немногие. Это, действительно и некоторый аспект социопатии, это склад характера, это сугубо аналитический склад ума. У меня есть пару приятелей таких. Я честно говоря ни разу не видел женщину-программиста. Это сугубо мужское поприще. 
> 
> К тому же, чтобы появились первые деньги от ремесла, нужно минимум сначала год/два учиться, причем лучше самому и желательно не менее 8 часов в день. Я сам не программист, но часто бываю в их компании и прекрасно понимаю суть дела. 
> 
> Лучше пусть ответят реальные пргораммисты сколько времени необходимо учиться, чтобы не быть даже программером, а просто заработать первые деньги.
> 
> Тем более, программеры то разные бывают.


 смотря какой направленности программирование будет.
От пол года и выше.

----------


## Klevas

ну сейчас, как понимаю все выбирают PHP - как самый короткий путь к деньгам. Или всё, что связано с версткой сайтов.

----------


## Animator30

Дорогая al-yo-nka, если вы хотите сделать карьеру в области IT -- пожалуйста. Никто вам не запрещает, отнюдь, все только поддерживают. Если у вас есть светлое желание учиться и развиваться -- я только за! 
Вас просто нежно предостерегают от возможных ухабов и разочарований. Ведь эту высоту наскоком не возьмёшь. Чтоб научиться программировать, хоть как-то, вам нужно затратить огромное количество усилий. А истинное понимание к вам прийдёт только с опытом. Почему я так стою горой за техническое ВО? Информатика достаточно обширная наука. ВУЗ даёт много знаний в смежных областях -- расширяет кругозор. Вот к примеру: истинное понимание "битов и байтов" ко мне пришло только тогда когда мне прочитали курс цифровой электроники. Я бы ни за что не взялся за цифровую электронику если бы сосредоточился, скажем, на Java. 
Если вы бросите все свои усилия на изучение какого-то конкретного языка или платформы, вы рискуете "остаться с носом". Информатика быстро развивающаяся наука.  Вам прийдётся ПОСТОЯННО учиться. Так не выйдет, что вы изучили что-то одно, и остановились. Нет. Постоянно нужно изобретать, экспериментировать, учиться. Иначе вы просто рискуете остаться не у дел, и разделить участь динозавров.
То что сегодня актуально, завтра уже никому не нужно. Имея в кармане несколько козырей вы всегда сможете перестроить свои знания. 
Отсюда и моё утверждение о том что нужно изучать дискретку, анализ алгоритмов, математическую логику. Это -- основы. Для знающего программиста всё равно на каком языке программировать. Он не привязывает своё сознание к какому-то конкретному языку.  Напротив, он думает на языке дискретной математики и знает что конкретный язык всего лишь реализует подмножество понятий заложенных в ней. 
Если вы целеустремлённый, усидчивый человек. Моментально всё схватываете и знаете чего хотите. Более того, у вас есть парочка умных товарищей, которые могут вам подсказать и направить вас. В таком случае, как это не парадоксально, институт вам будет только мешать. Поскольку, многое из того что читают в институтах -- это либо повторение уже давно пройденного, либо "переливание воды", либо изучение того что вам с вероятностью 99,9% не понадобиться.
Хотя, в информатике есть области которые стремятся больше к лингвистическому образованию. Да, современные языки программирования похоже туда и стремяться. Программисты-лингвисты, как-бы переводят с человеческого языка на компьютерный. Однако, без математического/технического образования, сути вы всё равно не поймёте(.
Да, и в конце концов, если девушки посвятят себя программированию, кто будет за парнями смотреть?

----------


## Klevas

Ну в крайнем случае можно же не заниматься серьезными языками, можно изучить web-программирование и выполнять узкий круг задач. И спрос на это есть постоянно.

----------


## Аратор

> ну сейчас, как понимаю все выбирают PHP - как самый короткий путь к деньгам. Или всё, что связано с версткой сайтов.


  а что ты думаешь на пхп можно только гостевые или калькуляторы писать? там тоже как бы ООП есть и я не думаю что новички за полгода все освоят.



> Ну в крайнем случае можно же не заниматься серьезными языками, можно изучить web-программирование и выполнять узкий круг задач. И спрос на это есть постоянно.


 ну вот когда про полгода говорил то и имел в виду верстальщиков,хтмл+цсс ну и немного яву можно и пошел покорять фриланс.
только вот потом видишь объявления типа "готовый сайт за 300 грн",сверстан как-нибудь и что такое кроссбраузерность не знают.
короче в каждом направлении нужно стремиться к самосовершенствованию,т.е. постоянно шагать в ногу со временем.
А еще хуже когда "спецы" обучившись навыкам работы с вордпрессом думают что они уже все знают о создании сайта....
иногда смешно смотреть на работы таких профи)))

----------


## Klevas

Ну вон парень поднимает сайты на вордпрессе за день. Есть у него объявление не форуме. Чем плохой заработок. Делает себе сайты-визитки. И к тому же наверное и не полгода учился, а месяца 2. Вот и всё решение.

----------


## bizpilot

> Ну вон парень поднимает сайты на вордпрессе за день. Есть у него объявление не форуме. Чем плохой заработок. Делает себе сайты-визитки. И к тому же наверное и не полгода учился, а месяца 2. Вот и всё решение.


 Это не программирование. Это ближе к маркетингу. Продукт делаеться за полчаса, продаёться далеко не сразу. Так что вы немного не в тему.
И вообще не путайте программирование с разработкой визиток, дизайна для сайтов, версткой, тестированием. С этим девушки и в частности домохазяйки давным давно успешно справляються.
Кстати если взять тот же веб, то в том же Web 2.0 есть очень серьёзные задачи, которые решаються далеко не за месяц на коленке, кое-как...

----------


## kresteleff

Может стоит сначала определится, что есть программирование?

----------


## Алекс26

> Странная затея у автора. Насколько я знаю программистами становятся совсем уж немногие. Это, действительно и некоторый аспект социопатии, это склад характера, это сугубо аналитический склад ума. У меня есть пару приятелей таких. Я честно говоря ни разу не видел женщину-программиста. Это сугубо мужское поприще. 
> 
> К тому же, чтобы появились первые деньги от ремесла, нужно минимум сначала год/два учиться, причем лучше самому и желательно не менее 8 часов в день. Я сам не программист, но часто бываю в их компании и прекрасно понимаю суть дела. 
> 
> Лучше пусть ответят реальные пргораммисты сколько времени необходимо учиться, чтобы не быть даже программером, а просто заработать первые деньги.
> 
> Тем более, программеры то разные бывают.


 Я никогда не видел океан. Более того, пингвина. И даже инфузорию-туфельку  :smileflag:  Но это совсем не значит что их нет

Я - программист и работаю бок о бок с другими программистами каждый день. И что я могу вам сказать... Женщин программистов я видел. И эти обе женщины стоили 2 мужиков. Клевые специалисты. Это у нас, в Одессе

Но на Западе (часть нашей команды - именно там) женщины программисты не так уж редки. Я бы сказал что в их части команды это примерно 30-40%

Программисты хитрые ребята вовсю раздувают миф о собственной исключительности и элитарности. И да, у нас складывается мнение что "не женское это дело". Домострой, господа. Не находите?

Если девушка попробует и увидит что это не ее, ее право отказаться

Да и книга не только для девушек  :smileflag: )) просто программирование для начинающих

А что же до того что програмеры асоциальны - ну, вы очень мало знаете о програмерах  :smileflag:  по крайней мере тех, кто работают в таких компаниях как Луксофт, Эксиджен, Логика, Комодо

ПыСы: книга понемногу пишется, ожидается к концу недели такой вариант, что вы сможете делать задания дома самостоятельно. Как  "добью" до этого уровня - выложу.

Сколько нужно учиться?
Ну если не лентяйничать до до первых 400 у.е. примерно за полтора года...
Дальше еще полгода-год до 800-1000...

А вы не скажете сколько нужно учиться на врача? Я вам отвечу: около 9 лет. И какие ЗП вы знаете.

А на строителя?

А на "экономиста" ?

С каких пор 1.5 - 2 года на профессию из разряда наилучших - это много?


Что же до склада ума - полностью с вами согласен. Должен быть аналитический склад ума. Без этого просто никак.

----------


## Алекс26

Да и ... программирование бывает разным. Вот это надо напиать большими буквами.

Я бы выделил следующее:

1. Бизнес-програминг и разные серверные решения
2. Веб-програминг
3. Железячничество и системное программирование

Так вот, и требования разные
первым двум например даже двоичная математика не нужна

Я не буду учить человека быть кем то конкретным. Я хочу дать БАЗУ. Имея которую он сможет во-первых развиваться самостоятельно, во-вторых выбирать

Да и...

QA! Все забыли про QA!

C каких пор толковым QA не нужно понимание программирования???!!! Или вы скажете что QA не женская профессия??!!

----------


## Алекс26

Давайте чтоб не было недопонимания я сразу очерчу что я буду освещать в книге?

- основы программирования как такового
- ООП и его принципы -- максимально как смогу
- стеки очереди списки хешмассивы и прочие структуры данных 
- основы свинга и сделать игру какуюто с поиском пути на свинге для примера и интереса
Может еще по многопоточности немного

Все.
Как видите, никакой конкретики джавовской. Все кто хочет - идите читайте Эккеля с Хорстманном, я не хочу из них копипастить. Все там расписано просто огого как.
Все эти знания нужны любому программисту, человек от того что их приобретет ничего не потеряет

ВО!

ЩАс скажу главный сакральный смысл:

Как я стал программистом? Меня готовили в школе, немного в институте. Основное сам. Но базу дали еще в школе и брали частного препода тогда. Благодаря этой базе я потом смог сам развиться

Не у всех есть возможность эту базу заиметь. НУ откуда в школе нормальный препод по програмингу? Или в универе если это не Политех и не ОНУ ?

А имея базу он уже сам сможет развиваться.

Вот и все

----------


## Алекс26

По поводы устарелости Джавы... Вы вообще понимаете ЧТО вы пишете??? Приведите пример НЕ устаревшего языка  Scala ???? 





> ну сейчас, как понимаю все выбирают PHP - как самый короткий путь к деньгам. Или всё, что связано с версткой сайтов.


 
ВСЕ?
САМЫЙ КОРОТКИЙ?


FYI



Обратите внимание где Java а где РНР тут

----------


## kresteleff

C Графиками ничего не понятно. Подробнее про них.

----------


## Алекс26

Это графики с сайта developers.ord.ua - сообщества украинских программистов. Зайдите гляньте. Раздел Аналитики , опрос зарплат за октябрь 2010 года. Они периодически устраивают опросы анонимные статистики ради.

----------


## kresteleff

Во-первых, не орд, а орг  :smileflag: 
И все же лучше подписать. По украине это графики или только по Одессе?

----------


## Klevas

Ничего себе статистика, ну спасибо, интересно. Я думал, что PHP наиболее популярный прикладной язык для большинства проектов. 

Я тут смотрю, что все идет относительно компаний да компаний. Интересно было бы узнать статистика работы программеров на фрилансе и тех, кто в офисе. Или на фрилансе не может быть программеров?

----------


## Алекс26

в РНР фриланса гораздо больше в разы
на Java более тяжеловесные вещи пишутся обычно

но если выбирать, я не вижу причин выбирать РНР перед Java

----------


## Klevas

Наверное PHP для тех, кто хочет быстрее денег заработать и чтобы попроще было. А Java - для серьезных работ.

----------


## Алекс26

знаю много людей перешедших с РНР на Java, но не знаю ни одного проделавшего обратный путь

РНР хорош тем что всегда можно быстро заработать пару-тройку сотен долларов в свободное время вечером

----------


## Klevas

Ну я сегодня полазил как раз по сайтам, так там только ленивый не занимается PHP и web-дизайном))))))). Какая-то просто эпидемия. Неужели это такой легкой язык, что на нем каждый третий пишет? Сколько на него хоть учатся для среднего уровня?  :smileflag:

----------


## Алекс26

Вы не понимаете
Изучение любого языка требует времени. Если вы хотите понимать что происходит а не заниматься мышекликательством, которое к программированию не имеет отношения. Джава для изучения - один из самых легких языков

Что вам не потребуется в РНР? Знание циклов, структур данных? Знание ООП?
А это одинаково практически в любом языке.

Кроме того РНР это скриптовый язык после которого будет сложно начать писать на других

----------


## Fallout

> Ну я сегодня полазил как раз по сайтам, так там только ленивый не занимается PHP и web-дизайном))))))). Какая-то просто эпидемия. Неужели это такой легкой язык, что на нем каждый третий пишет? Сколько на него хоть учатся для среднего уровня?


 Он просто относительно легок для изучения того чтоб писать для веба, так как в нем уже есть встроенные средства для этого. 
То есть он готов для клепания сайтов прямо из коробки и позволяет быстро получить видимый результат, что позволяет не забросить его в самом начале для большинства людей. Плюс еще большое сообщество в котором можно найти ответы для начинающих

----------


## Zoreg

Мне лично очень понравилась знаменитая книга по ROR - гибкая разработка веб-приложений в среде Rails. Да, она не ваще-ваще с нуля. Но в принципе в ней даются основы синтаксиса и языка, и в процессе (плюс немного гугла)  можно освоить. Но самый главный плюс этой книги, что изначальное берётся конкретное задание - сделать довольно таки работоспособный и симпатичный интернет-магазин. И как говорится с нуля на его примере учится язык и сама технология (которая по большому счёту не так далека от жавы). Любителям винды можно и из под винды, но правильнее и удобнее в линуксе. Но дело даже не в этом, а в том, что изначально есть цель - написать вот что-то, и треть книги этому посвящена. Остальнаая часть - это уже более углублённое  изучения "технологии". Потому как (проверено лично и многими знакомыми\друзьями) начинаешь учить язык, или технологию. Ну да, что-то выучил, что-то получается, но цели нету, плюс лень - всё, остановилось. И так снова и снова. Такой же вариант, по шажёчкам но к конкретной цели -  имхо очень удачен.

----------


## Алекс26

Полностью с вами согласен. Но я буду сначала описывать стандартные алгоритмы и их работу. Надо же хоть какуюто базу дать

----------


## Klevas

Вот не могу понять, Алекс, а почему бы для домохозяек не сделать что-то попроще, нежели давать в изучение полноценный язык программирования. 

Сейчас огромная масса сайтов, особенно коммерческих пишется на CMS. Вот я уже приводил в пример парня, который за 300 гривен тут их лабает пачками и надо сказать по коментов у него много клиентов. Почему бы для домохозяек не написать как работать в вордпрессов, джумлой и т.д. Ведь те же сайты, только простенькие. Сейчас смотря на это есть спрос стабильный. 

А следующей книгой подавать уже более сложный материал.

----------


## Animator30

Да! Давайте создадим армию сайтоклепателей.

----------


## Алекс26

Потому что я негативно отношусь к специалистам низкого уровня подготовки. "Мышекликательное" программирование а-ля Делфи вредно для мозга ))
Если делать, то делать хорошо, на мой взгляд. Лучше делать чтото проще, меньше, хоть QA, но делать профессионально

Хотя может я и сноб

----------


## Klevas

Да дело хорошее, только вот смысл делать малофункциональный сайт или визитку на языке каком-то, если это делается за 1-2 дня таким вот кадром и за 300 грн. 

Какой программер возмется за такое? А спрос на такие сайты огромен как я посмотрю.

----------


## Fallout

> Потому что я негативно отношусь к специалистам низкого уровня подготовки. "Мышекликательное" программирование а-ля Делфи вредно для мозга ))
> Если делать, то делать хорошо, на мой взгляд. Лучше делать чтото проще, меньше, хоть QA, но делать профессионально
> 
> Хотя может я и сноб


 Думал что ответ будет в духе: "Я просто хочу написать о там что знаю, а тем что предлагаете просто не занимаюсь"

У вас какое то извращенное представление о Делфи, что там можно сделать лишь одним мышекликаньем? UI набросать довольно быстро и все, почему тогда это плохо?
Не уподобляйтесь людям которые готовы делать заявления хотя они и без понятия о том чем говорят, потеряете репутацию как автора книги  :smileflag:

----------


## monushka

Ознакомилась с темой. Двоякое такое впечатление... Вроде как и нужны книги и хорошо это, а с другой стороны в сети столько информации, что найти в ней что-то действительно стоящее уже становится сложно.  :smileflag:  

С высоты своего небольшого опыта работы в этой сфере могу сказать одно. Книги, теория, упражнения, в принципе, ничто без реального опыта. Многие вещи познаются только тогда, когда сталкиваешься с ними на деле и когда нужно решать проблему. Ну, и старшие товарищи и наставники в этом деле нужны очень, без них никуда.  :smileflag:  

Сколько нужно учиться? Программист всегда находится в стадии обучения, это мое мнение. Т.к. эта сфера постоянно развивается и программисту тоже необходимо развиваться вместе с ней. Прежде чем мне дали возможность работать с реальным оборудованием, прошло 4 месяца. А обучение проходило на стенде, который можно было мучать. 

Из отрицательных моментов профессии я выделяю сидячий образ жизни и периодическую ненависть к компу.  :smileflag:  Долгое сидение в офисе на стадии разработки меня угнетает, особенно зимой, когда спортом заниматься не удобно. Благо работа, кроме этого, заключается еще и в тестировании и наладке уже на объекте. 

Если у человека есть стремление и желание, то он справится со всем.  :smileflag: 

Кстати, если кому интересно самообучение, хороший ресурс есть "Интернет Университет". Может пригодится кому...

----------


## Алекс26

> Думал что ответ будет в духе: "Я просто хочу написать о там что знаю, а тем что предлагаете просто не занимаюсь"
> 
> У вас какое то извращенное представление о Делфи, что там можно сделать лишь одним мышекликаньем? UI набросать довольно быстро и все, почему тогда это плохо?
> Не уподобляйтесь людям которые готовы делать заявления хотя они и без понятия о том чем говорят, потеряете репутацию как автора книги


 Я понимаю что Делфи это полноценный язык и не обязательно мышекликательство. Я отвечал Klevas, а он говорил именно о мышекликательном программировании - сварганить сайт из шаблона на скорую руку

----------


## Klevas

> Из отрицательных моментов профессии я выделяю сидячий образ жизни и периодическую ненависть к компу.  Долгое сидение в офисе на стадии разработки меня угнетает, особенно зимой, когда спортом заниматься не удобно. Благо работа, кроме этого, заключается еще и в тестировании и наладке уже на объекте.


 Кстати в этом по-моему ключевой момент программирования. Я больше 2 часов за компом не могу сидеть. 
+при такой сидячей работе здоровье подходит быстро
+работа, а это большая часть жизни упирается в смотрение в голубой ящик.

----------


## Zoreg

> Кстати в этом по-моему ключевой момент программирования. Я больше 2 часов за компом не могу сидеть. 
> +при такой сидячей работе здоровье подходит быстро
> +работа, а это большая часть жизни упирается в смотрение в голубой ящик.


 На любой работе здоровее не становишься, разве что-то типа витнес-инструктора  :smileflag:

----------


## monushka

> На любой работе здоровее не становишься, разве что-то типа витнес-инструктора


 Думаю, фитнес-инструктор потом физкультуру ненавидит)) 
Долго сидеть тоже не могу, спина болит, задница, простите, отнимается.  :smileflag:  Приходится прогуливаться по офису. Но и в принципе работа все время за компом не сильно впечатляет, не на долго. Хочется потом все увидеть в работе непосредственно на объекте. Иначе и не узнаешь, где и какие ошибки допустил...

----------


## Fallout

> Я понимаю что Делфи это полноценный язык и не обязательно мышекликательство. Я отвечал Klevas, а он говорил именно о мышекликательном программировании - сварганить сайт из шаблона на скорую руку


 Факт в том что одной лишь мышкой можно накидать интерфейс, и ничего более, так же как и в других средах для других языков включая Яву, то есть код писать придется полюбому.
Сказать *"Мышекликательное" программирование а-ля Делфи вредно для мозга ))* это сродни что сказать "программирование без ручного управления памятью а-ля Ява вредно для мозга ))"
Получается автоматический вызов конструктора/деструктора и выставление параметров set'ерами уже вредно для мозга.

Мышекликательного программирования не существует, это миф. Хотя как то давно читал что кто то пытался создать нечто где можно было бы из множества компонентов строить логические блок схемы именно мышкой, но идея себя не оправдала.

А *Klevas* вообще не говорил о программировании, скорее о настройке CMS.

----------


## shipr

> Кстати в этом по-моему ключевой момент программирования. Я больше 2 часов за компом не могу сидеть. 
> +при такой сидячей работе здоровье подходит быстро
> +работа, а это большая часть жизни упирается в смотрение в голубой ящик.


 работа любого офисного планктона состоит, чуть менее чем полностью, из сидения за компутером.

----------


## Алекс26

Скидывайте почту кому след часть книги нужна

----------


## 100MaToLLoГГ

мне, и первую часть если можно.
[email protected]

----------


## kresteleff

> Скидывайте почту кому след часть книги нужна


 Выложите ссылочку на файл лучше.

----------


## Алекс26

http://upload.com.ua/get/902384261/Java study2.docx


это не final draft, приветствуются вопросы и замечания

----------


## Allann

ознакомился с темкой
автору за полезность и благородство идеи +1

без сомнений многим людям это пригодится, но только тем у кого есть какое-то представление о программировании, компьютере изнутри и информатике в целом, поскольку хотя Java и является одним из наиболее популярных по использованию языков, но для первого при обучении он как правило не рекомендуется
если начинать с нуля, то как уже писали выше - основы информатики, булева алгебра, устройство компьютера, ооп, бейсик...

----------


## dontsm1le

впринципе неплохо. думаю, для "домохозяек" подойдет.
согласен с тем, что джавка для первого языка не очень, но чем черт не шутит )

----------


## Алекс26

а почему не очень?

----------


## dontsm1le

ну процедурное программирование тоже не мешало бы знать. в джаве человек попадает на "готовенькие" библиотеки. это конечно, очень удобно , но отсутствует понимае того " как именно это работает?" . это все скромное имхо  :smileflag:

----------


## Allann

> а почему не очень?


 потому что джава не рассчитана для обучения программированию, она предназначена для построения сложных приложений. ни синтаксис, ни библиотеки невозможно изучить за короткий промежуток времени, а это здорово поднимает шансы на то, что человек бросит, толком не начав...    тоже имхо  :smileflag:

----------


## Аратор

а кто может толковую книгу по архитектуре компъютера посоветовать?
а то мне попадались еще 90х годов где про WiFi как про чудо написано)
хотелось бы 2008 и выше.

----------


## Алекс26

> ну процедурное программирование тоже не мешало бы знать. в джаве человек попадает на "готовенькие" библиотеки. это конечно, очень удобно , но отсутствует понимае того " как именно это работает?" . это все скромное имхо


 Я это осознаю и буду преподносить материал именно с точки зрения "а как оно работает". В частности, использовать динамические структуры данных не ранее чем сами их напишем





> потому что джава не рассчитана для обучения программированию, она предназначена для построения сложных приложений. ни синтаксис, ни библиотеки невозможно изучить за короткий промежуток времени, а это здорово поднимает шансы на то, что человек бросит, толком не начав...    тоже имхо


 Эээ... А что есть существенная разница между синтаксисом Явы и того же априори учебного Паскаля? Ой я вас умоляю. Мой опыт гвоорит что все это до задницы. А какие нам нужны библиотеки? Я не собираюсь обьяснять синхронизацию, рефлексию, генерики... ну их... Коллекции и Свинг. Все. Напишем простую игру. Остальное человек постепенно сам в состоянии сделать.
Притом коллекции, как я говорил выше, будем делать самостоятельно

Ко всем большая просьба - жду критики ко 2му драфту!!! где я залажал???!!!

----------


## Алекс26

> а кто может толковую книгу по архитектуре компъютера посоветовать?
> а то мне попадались еще 90х годов где про WiFi как про чудо написано)
> хотелось бы 2008 и выше.


 Да, мне тоже очень и очень интересно... Хм....

----------


## Helvetica

Кстати по работе с компьютерно-интернетными штуками будет Ярусов рассказывать. Собираюсь итить, ищу с кем бы, а то в одиночку и погнать нельзя. Хотя обещают много интересного. Кто идет? :smileflag:

----------


## Алекс26

А подробней? Что за Ярусов???

----------


## Helvetica

> А подробней? Что за Ярусов???


 графический дизайнер, веб дизайнер, он арт директор в Popcorn Design House, раньше у Лебедева работал на этой же должности. В Британике преподает. В общем - очень толковый чудак! Посмотрела по нему в интернете и как-то надумала, что надо бы сходить - должен умные вещи рассказать!))

----------


## Алекс26

народ ждет продолжения?

----------


## dontsm1le

да.
прочитал две части) для домохозяек самое то ))

----------


## Rulcha

Ждет, ждет, еще как ждет )

----------


## Klevas

Какие еще програмисты? Изучите за полгода пресс или джумлу и зарабтывайте деньги,

----------


## al-yo-nka

Алекс26, а побыстрее нельзя?)))

----------


## Семицветик

> народ ждет продолжения?


 Народ ждёт и начала и продолжения, а то 



> http://upload.com.ua/get/902384261/Java study2.docx
> это не final draft, приветствуются вопросы и замечания


  Извините, но запрашиваевый Вами файл был удален 25.04.2011 16:17. Это было сделано по желанию владельца файла. 

Можно получить ссылочку или на мыло скинуть, плиииииииз.

----------


## farfush

> Народ ждёт и начала и продолжения, а то 
> 
>  Извините, но запрашиваевый Вами файл был удален 25.04.2011 16:17. Это было сделано по желанию владельца файла. 
> 
> Можно получить ссылочку или на мыло скинуть, плиииииииз.


 Присоединяюсь!!

----------


## Алекс26

ожидайте )

----------


## Семицветик

> http://upload.com.ua/get/902384261/Java study2.docx
> 
> 
> это не final draft, *приветствуются вопросы и замечания*


 1) Состоявшиеся программисты уже наверное и забыли, когда ставили на свои компы JRE и JDK а вот тем, на кого рассчитана Ваша книга было бы полезно узнать что это такое и для чего оно предназначено, а то Вы сходу  применяете эклипс (практически со второй-третьей странички). Кстати, прекрасно пока обхожусь без него командной строкой и нотепадом. 
3) Очень были бы полезны скриншоты с тем, как прописать CLASSPATH для винды перед началом работы. Мне помогла книжка Java for kids Якова Фейна, а то потоптаться на месте пришлось.
3) Опять же, основные операции с командной строкой были бы очень пользительны. 
4) Нашла пару орфографических ошибок в первых трёх страницах, но это мелочи. 

Большое спасибо автору. Очень доходчиво всё преподнесено. Так как я люблю.

----------


## oxigen_

> 1) Состоявшиеся программисты уже наверное и забыли, когда ставили на свои компы JRE и JDK а вот тем, на кого рассчитана Ваша книга было бы полезно узнать что это такое и для чего оно предназначено, а то Вы сходу  применяете эклипс (практически со второй-третьей странички). Кстати, прекрасно пока обхожусь без него командной строкой и нотепадом.


 Нет никаких разумных причин не пользоваться возможностями, которые предоставляют современные IDE. Умение пользоваться эклипсом гораздо больше пригодится в работе, чем умение писать import без ошибок.

----------


## Alexandr_P

*Алекс26*, еще напишите в Вашей книге, как найти первую работу. Я серьезно.

----------


## Allann

> *Алекс26*, еще напишите в Вашей книге, как найти первую работу. Я серьезно.


 к сожалению сколько книг не пиши, а работу они найти не помогут. Стать чуток опытнее (теоретически) и расширить кругозор - да, но найти работу - вряд ли. У каждого свой путь, зависящий от своего собственного багажа знаний/умений и от текущего спроса на рынке. А общие рекомендации давно описаны )

----------


## Zoreg

> *Алекс26*, еще напишите в Вашей книге, как найти первую работу. Я серьезно.


 Что-то знать, и слать свою резюму во всевозможные конторы - кто-нибудь как минимум на собеседование позовёт, а дальше дело техники  :smileflag:

----------


## Sedna

> Нет никаких разумных причин не пользоваться возможностями, которые предоставляют современные IDE. Умение пользоваться эклипсом гораздо больше пригодится в работе, чем умение писать import без ошибок.


  Давайте попробуем сравнить что нужно для установки нотепада и єклипса. Давайте попробуем сравнить использование нотепада и єклипса для написания программы HelloWorld  и других программ до 25 страницы указанного выше руководства. 
      В дальнейшем, для зарабатывания денег, конечно же эклипс будет "в тему". Говорю как "домохозяин"  :smileflag:

----------


## oxigen_

А что нужно для установки? Качай и работай.

Я в принципе не понимаю - какой вообще смысл писать в блокноте? Что это даст?
Для меня это как купить велосипед, снять с него седло и учиться ездить без седла.
А потом поставить седло(eclipse) и сказать "блин как это удобно, почему я не сделал этого раньше."

Лучше все таки параллельно изучать и java и возможности eclipse

----------


## AndrSonic

> А потом поставить седло(eclipse) и сказать "блин как это удобно, почему я не сделал этого раньше."


 В случае с велосипедом фраза бы звучала как: "блин, чё я вообще его снимал"  :smileflag: 

Ну если писать в "Блокноте", то может и язык изучать по исходникам интерпретатора

----------


## Phoenixxe

> *Алекс26*, еще напишите в Вашей книге, как найти первую работу. Я серьезно.


 хорошие программисты безработными не бывают
просто станьте хорошим и расскажите об этом миру

----------


## polevoi

> А что нужно для установки? Качай и работай.
> 
> Я в принципе не понимаю - какой вообще смысл писать в блокноте? Что это даст?
> Для меня это как купить велосипед, снять с него седло и учиться ездить без седла.
> А потом поставить седло(eclipse) и сказать "блин как это удобно, почему я не сделал этого раньше."
> 
> Лучше все таки параллельно изучать и java и возможности eclipse


 Писать в блокноте смысл в том, что запоминаешь команды, и функции.
Проверено на себе... то что я когда-то активно писал в блокноте (вобщето в Кате ибо под линухо одно время сидел), я и сейчас могу написать в любом редакторе на любой операционной системе. А вот то, что учил и пасал с помощью всяких навороченных реадкторов с автозаполнениями... то я сейчас без этих редакторов буду "вспоминать" непростительно долго. И хорошо если вспомню самый оптимальный вариант да еще и без ошибок.

----------


## Fallout

> Писать в блокноте смысл в том, что запоминаешь команды, и функции.
> Проверено на себе... то что я когда-то активно писал в блокноте (вобщето в Кате ибо под линухо одно время сидел), я и сейчас могу написать в любом редакторе на любой операционной системе. А вот то, что учил и пасал с помощью всяких навороченных реадкторов с автозаполнениями... то я* сейчас без этих редакторов буду "вспоминать" непростительно долго.* И хорошо если вспомню самый оптимальный вариант да еще и без ошибок.


 а зачем вспоминать это без редакторов?

----------


## polevoi

> а зачем вспоминать это без редакторов?


 Ооо... вам наверное никогда не приходилось что-то срочно исправлять переделывать не за своей машиной? Или еще лучше... через вэб интерфейс править код?
Хм... а вот недавно на хабре читал историю, как при приеме на работу в одну престижную иностранную компанию программиста попросили решить задачу на листочке да еще и за 10 минут. Вот если бы но решал подобные задачи в блокноте, то устроился бы на работу. А так, даже не решил задачу.
Умение работать в блокноте - это умение программировать в любой среде (даже карандашом на бумажке), а умение использовать редактор, без этого самого редактора (или с другим) очень тормозит работу.

----------


## Fallout

> Ооо... вам наверное никогда не приходилось что-то срочно исправлять переделывать не за своей машиной? Или еще лучше... через вэб интерфейс править код?
> Хм... а вот недавно на хабре читал историю, как при приеме на работу в одну престижную иностранную компанию программиста попросили решить задачу на листочке да еще и за 10 минут. Вот если бы но решал подобные задачи в блокноте, то устроился бы на работу. А так, даже не решил задачу.
> Умение работать в блокноте - это умение программировать в любой среде (даже карандашом на бумажке), а умение использовать редактор, без этого самого редактора (или с другим) очень тормозит работу.


 Нет, не припомню чтоб приходилось. А если вдруг приходится делать такое, то тут возникает много вопросов по поводу организации.

Собеседование на листочке может показать скорее всего как часто человек сталкивался с этим, что уже позапоминал эти команды пусть даже вбивая их в редакторе. Хотя я лично очень настороженно отношусь к таким собеседованиям где просят на листочке написать не простой код или псевдокод какой, не говорит в пользу адекватности собеседующего и самой компании в целом которую он представляет. 

Многие редакторы достаточно похожи и перестроится не составляет особого труда. Да и почему вдруг приходится программировать без того самого редактора. 
Неужели время потраченное на зазубривание всего нельзя потратить более целесообразно?

----------


## Zoreg

На одесском айтиджеме парень ROR dev из Киева приехал, чёта у него с ноутом было. Короче он на чьм-то нетбуке более менее шото настроил, и пытался в гэдите что-то навоять. Получилось плохо, точнее получилось чуть не то, что хотел, хотя целью доклана было не непосредственно написание кода, но цель он таки донёс (кстати, спасибо, познавательно) Это, например, ситуация, когда человека оторвали от привычной среды и он попал во что-то "экстримальное". Это сродни тому мнению, что учиться ездить нада только на механике и на раздолбаной шохе. Да, это конечно клёво, если человек, так сказать, может из стакана объектив собрать, но в современном мире, имхо, это уже становится не особо актуально. Кругом ноутбуки, нетбуки, планшеты, высокоскоростной интернет, и ситуация, где нужны будут навыки тру-бородатого гуру, способного на листочке ОS написать а потом на калькуляторе собрать и сразу в лайф -  крайне маловероятно имеет место быть  :smileflag:

----------


## Fallout

> На одесском айтиджеме парень ROR dev из Киева приехал, чёта у него с ноутом было. Короче он на чьм-то нетбуке более менее шото настроил, и пытался в гэдите что-то навоять. Получилось плохо, точнее получилось чуть не то, что хотел, хотя целью доклана было не непосредственно написание кода, но цель он таки донёс (кстати, спасибо, познавательно) Это, например, ситуация, когда человека оторвали от привычной среды и он попал во что-то "экстримальное". Это сродни тому мнению, что учиться ездить нада только на механике и на раздолбаной шохе. Да, это конечно клёво, если человек, так сказать, может из стакана объектив собрать, но в современном мире, имхо, это уже становится не особо актуально. Кругом ноутбуки, нетбуки, планшеты, высокоскоростной интернет, и ситуация, где нужны будут навыки тру-бородатого гуру, способного на листочке ОS написать а потом на калькуляторе собрать и сразу в лайф -  крайне маловероятно имеет место быть


 Вот и стоит ли из-за этого крайне маловероятно тратить время и силы, или таки стоит их пустить на что-то другое?
А то с чем придется постояно сталкиваться запомнится и так с редактором или без.

----------


## Zoreg

> Вот и стоит ли из-за этого крайне маловероятно тратить время и силы, или таки стоит их пустить на что-то другое?
> А то с чем придется постояно сталкиваться запомнится и так с редактором или без.


 Ну я как бы об этом же  :smileflag:

----------


## shipr

Давайте представим себе такую гипотетическую ситуацию: дают разобраться кучу(большую кучу) чужого старого гомнокода и надо за предельно короткое время разобраться/чего-то пофиксить/чего-то дописать. И вот вы мне объясните, как в куче чужого кода можно разобраться без любимой ИДЕ, если даже непонятно с какой стороны к коду подойти? Как можно понять как оно работает без дебаггера? Как можно найти тот код, который именно сейчас работает без дебаггера, принимая во внимания что в старом гомнокоде много копипаста?

----------


## Allann

> Давайте представим себе такую гипотетическую ситуацию: дают разобраться кучу(большую кучу) чужого старого гомнокода и надо за предельно короткое время разобраться/чего-то пофиксить/чего-то дописать. И вот вы мне объясните, как в куче чужого кода можно разобраться без любимой ИДЕ, если даже непонятно с какой стороны к коду подойти? Как можно понять как оно работает без дебаггера? Как можно найти тот код, который именно сейчас работает без дебаггера, принимая во внимания что в старом гомнокоде много копипаста?


 эти все ИДЕ и сделали как раз для того, чтобы облегчить подобные ситуации (в частности)
просто открываете этот гневнокод в своей ИДЕ и разбираетесь, если вы не можете/не умеете этого сделать, то с блокнотом точно не разберетесь (если конечно код не на страничку обьемом

----------


## Алекс26

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1059361

----------


## Peai

Алекс26, прошу прощения, очень интересно как обстоят дела с книгой?)
Старые ссылки недействительны. Очень хотела бы прочесть Ваши труды)

----------

